# Thoughts on Christians smoking cannabis (Christian thread)



## aussiegrowing (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.

Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CountryFriedPotHead (Feb 19, 2020)

Christians are wanna be’s. You dont need a religion or a sub class to have a spiritual connection with God. Church will hold you back from the connection God intends to have with you. Smoke your dope, talk to God. Church is for the birds


----------



## aussiegrowing (Feb 19, 2020)

CountryFriedPotHead said:


> Christians are wanna be’s. You dont need a religion or a sub class to have a spiritual connection with God. Church will hold you back from the connection God intends to have with you. Smoke your dope, talk to God. Church is for the birds


I agree religion is rediculous and I don't go to church I have a spiritual relationship with God through Jesus. Alot of churches and religious organisations use the bible to make merchandise of people. The bible even warns us of these people. 

But there were false prophets also among the people, even as there shall be false teachers among you, who privily shall bring in damnable heresies, even denying the Lord that bought them, and bring upon themselves swift destruction. And many shall follow their pernicious ways; by reason of whom the way of truth shall be evil spoken of. And through covetousness shall they with feigned words make merchandise of you: whose judgment now of a long time lingereth not, and their damnation slumbereth not. 2 Peter 2:1‭-‬3 KJV


----------



## aussiegrowing (Feb 19, 2020)

But as I said I would rather not debate the facts about Christianty. Jesus is the Lord and all things consist by him. I'm just here to see if there are other true Christians here.


----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 20, 2020)

This topic interests me a great deal...

Many times it is easier to not discuss politics or religion... but this has been my experience.

After I went on medical cannabis, I had a mini self-realization that my life is filled with gifts from God that I was taking for granted.

I was raised in the Catholic church... but left during adolescence due to feelings of ridicule from others in my church based on my illicit cannabis use.

I have returned to private prayer in thanks and reflection on the gifts that I have received. But as of today, have not returned to the church in a formal manner... I pray each day, and feel more comfortable in my private relationship with God.

So... I consider my self a Christian... and I smoke every day to alleviate back spasms, leading to a happier, healthier lifestyle... and I consider medical cannabis a gift... for which I am thankful... I show my thanks thru private prayer... in the manner that I learned as a child.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

I was raised in the Assembly of God Church. Have been loosely following the Muscogee (Creek) tradition most of my adult life. I'm a huge history buff, and from my readings on the subject, I'm pretty sure the early Christians used weed for their burnt offerings to the Creator. I continue that tradition today.

My thoughts on God is that every human has their own personal god. Folks use their god as much as they need to.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> I was raised in the Assembly of God Church. Have been loosely following the Muscogee (Creek) tradition most of my adult life. I'm a huge history buff, and from my readings on the subject, I'm pretty sure the early Christians used weed for their burnt offerings to the Creator. I continue that tradition today.
> 
> My thoughts on God is that every human has their own personal god. Folks use their god as much as they need to.


Considering Jesus was/is a Jew it is very likely that he himself along with his disciples also used it. Likely for ceremonies and Jesus' mystical acts akin to Kabbalah. Cannabis and Judaism have a deep and rich history. Many in historical academia credit the early biblical Jews for selecting high thc % cultivars as we know it today...cannabis. Jews are likely the ones to have isolated what we now call cannabis from hemp's genetic pool 

Israel has been in the cannabis culture/scene for a rather long time. They were at one point in time the world leader on medicinal cannabis research. In the Hasidic Jewish Communities cannabis is very popular. Some of my earliest memories were of my Ema ( mother) and Abba ( father) smoking and growing it in our attic 

I was born and raised a Hasidic Jew. I've smoked cannabis since about 12-13 years old. The Torah and Talmud both offer many wisdom's and teachings about cannabis.


----------



## delacruz (Feb 20, 2020)

I've always followed christian principles, but really, those principles are similar to most other religions. Help others when you can, honesty, integrity and kindness. To me, religion and spirituality are completely different concepts. Spirituality is a personal thing. Religion is spirituality lite. Organized rules and rites written by men. Books that are taken as the word of god written by men. Verses that went in the books chosen by a group of men. Men are fallible. Groups are worse. I trust organized religion about as far as I could toss a burning bush. That being said, I believe everyone has a right to their belief systems and I respect that as long as they don't tell me mine are wrong. As far as cannabis consumption goes my thoughts are that it's also a personal thing. Whether for pain, to help sleep, or just unwind from a hard day of work as long as it doesn't hurt someone else it's none of my business.


----------



## Freedom seed (Feb 23, 2020)

My beliefs lean heavily towards the gnostic side of things. Reading the works of the early christians through various sources has been a fascinating experience for me and has really helped to tie it all together. I truly have zero questions as to whether or not cannabis is acceptable for christians.

The Nag Hammadi library is such a wonderful resource for this. It is no wonder the Vatican hates it so much.


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 24, 2020)

pretty sure that right in the beginning of genesis god says something about "all these plants are yours for food"
i think youre probably good to go. if you think the smoking aspect makes jesus sad, just switch to edibles


----------



## *Phoenix*Fire* (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm a Christian and I struggle sometimes too. But I have depression and anxiety, so Cannabis really helps me. I feel more sober when I smoke than when I'm depressed. I also have my best worship/prayer times when smoking. What I'll say, is Its a natural medicine. Jesus made all the plants on the earth. He gave us an entirely natural medicine for so many things. The enemy is a genius at ruining what God has given us for good. Ever wonder why it's called "Devil's Lettuce"? It's because it's a God given gift that was turned against what it was intentionally created for.

Feel free to message me to continue the conversation.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)

Anybody that calls themselves a Christian owes it to themselves to familiarize yourself with the work of Bill Donahue.
(pardon the poor wording of that sentence)
Here's a good place to start.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Send your extras to me. I'll absolve you. Just tell them you were holding it for me. I got you.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 7, 2020)

Why not pray to Jesus and ask him to post here with an unambiguous clarification? That sounds like a much smaller ask than moving a mountain. Of course, nobody believes that would actually work. So much for faith.


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey! That's a beautiful topic! 

1) I think it's never been mentioned explicitly in a bible (saying "a" I mean there are versions, okay?) 

2) There is at least one Christian Brunch supporting weed finding it spiritual. We do not attack on brunches right? 

3) Weed promotes love, peace, spirituality, just like Jesus does. Agree? (in general)

4) Christians never rushed on weed directly, neither ideologically, but only AFTER a governing body did. 

My opinion - it's all okay between weed & christianity.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As a lapsed Christian, I am curious.

Also, I am very leery of agenda-driven interpretations.

I really dislike the misassignment of Bible verses to drive a Draconian lifestyle agenda.

Thus I question any agenda that I read as puritan. I see puritan agendas as direct or indirect attacks by the source of evil.

i doubt any genuinely loving god would place us in the classic bind of drive vs. duty.

From this I derive “if it helps - it is good”.

Classic control-driven religious authorities will necessarily disagree.


----------



## Psalm (Mar 9, 2020)

This topic has been at the forefront of my mind for some time .the life of a Christian is pretty simple... live as Christ did. I can’t speak on anyone’s pains , be it mental or physical, truth is cannabis dulls pain and allows others to actually function. That being said as a follower of Christ you must understand that if your conscience is telling you no and the Holy Spirit is convicting you , than stop. Your burden is not mine like my sin is not yours so I can’t judge in that way but if it’s hindering your walk with the lord , no matter What it is walk away from it.


----------



## mauricem00 (Mar 10, 2020)

the medical benifits of cannabix are well know. many cancer patients believe it has extended their lives.once I got out of the hospital and into home hospice care using cannabis caused a noticeable improvement in my health and I feel it has extended my life. why would god give us such a wonderful medicine if he did not want us to use it? christ once said "the kingdom of god is within you and all around you. those who learn he meaning of this shall not taste death" many seek god in their own way .aas a deiest I seek god in creation. not some book one can find wisdom in many belief systems.the god I see is loving and compassionate..


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 11, 2020)

Science tells a much more beautiful origin story that's actually verifiable and true, and we can observe its magnificence in reality.

Science is the greatest story of them all, a true story of our origins, and blesses us with the facts it reveals. The fact we are made of star-dust. The fact that ALL elements like zinc, copper, nickel and EVERYTHING heavier than iron, though crucial for life, could only be created when stars explode in a magnificent supernova, spreading their elemental soup back into the universe, to be used for planets, and even life like us. Thats the origin of all matter heavier than iron--it all came from the explosive guts of the center of stars. This fact humbles me, yet astounds me, and makes me feel connected to the cosmos. Makes me care about the universe. Makes me want to treasure and preserve what we have. No other story can compare.

No story, fiction or fig of human imagination is more magnificient, more beautiful, than the actuality of the cosmos.


----------



## legalcanada (Mar 14, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> Science tells a much more beautiful origin story that's actually verifiable and true, and we can observe its magnificence in reality.
> 
> Science is the greatest story of them all, a true story of our origins, and blesses us with the facts it reveals. The fact we are made of star-dust. The fact that ALL elements like zinc, copper, nickel and EVERYTHING heavier than iron, though crucial for life, could only be created when stars explode in a magnificent supernova, spreading their elemental soup back into the universe, to be used for planets, and even life like us. Thats the origin of all matter heavier than iron--it all came from the explosive guts of the center of stars. This fact humbles me, yet astounds me, and makes me feel connected to the cosmos. Makes me care about the universe. Makes me want to treasure and preserve what we have. No other story can compare.
> 
> No story, fiction or fig of human imagination is more magnificient, more beautiful, than the actuality of the cosmos.


prove God isn't responsible for your "true Origin" - oh wait you can't ... because he is


----------



## legalcanada (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 14, 2020)

Mark 7:15 &15:11 
It's not what goes into your mouth that defiles you, but the words coming out!! That being said there are a few precautions!! I wouldn't sit around blasted all the time, just like dont be giving into to much alcohol. You may be fooled by Satan if not strong in your faith and be able to distinguish by whom your being lead. Write the word upon your heart!! The only other problem I could see is maybe actions causing young or new Christains to stumble. I personally dont talk about it. They may think it's truly wrong for lack of knowledge, and they will get hung up on it. Genesis states God created every seed and fruit bearing plant for our use. Hope it helps I struggled with the same thing.


----------



## CapollaLabs (Mar 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4497788


My god and saviour right there


----------



## Psalm (Mar 14, 2020)

legalcanada said:


> prove God isn't responsible for your "true Origin" - oh wait you can't ... because he is


Amen


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 14, 2020)

legalcanada said:


> prove God isn't responsible for your "true Origin" - oh wait you can't ... because he is


how is that different from me telling you to prove Santa isn't responsible for the presents I received when I was seven years old?

oh wait, you can't because Santa did in fact bring me presents when I was seven.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 14, 2020)

legalcanada said:


> prove God isn't responsible for your "true Origin" - oh wait you can't ... because he is


----------



## aussiegrowing (Mar 14, 2020)

Well everyone knows God is real, we are without excuse to deny a prime creator. Intelligent design is right in our faces (literally). Mankind suppresses the truth because we don't want to be held accountable for our sinful nature, so we come up weird ideas such as evolution, that requires more faith than believing in God. A building doesn't build itself it requires a builder, a painting requires a painter, creation requires a creator it's just common sense and logic that God gave us.


----------



## aussiegrowing (Mar 14, 2020)

Psalm said:


> This topic has been at the forefront of my mind for some time .the life of a Christian is pretty simple... live as Christ did. I can’t speak on anyone’s pains , be it mental or physical, truth is cannabis dulls pain and allows others to actually function. That being said as a follower of Christ you must understand that if your conscience is telling you no and the Holy Spirit is convicting you , than stop. Your burden is not mine like my sin is not yours so I can’t judge in that way but if it’s hindering your walk with the lord , no matter What it is walk away from it.


Living as Christ did isn't possible for mankind because we are all helpless sinners and fall short Every time. Jesus exposed the hypocrasy of the religious leaders when he came to earth because they claimed to keep the law, but Christ exposed their hypocrasy. Being a Christian is having faith in the finished work of Jesus Christ. His grace is imputed to anyone who BELEIVES he died for them on the cross. It's our faith that is counted for righteousness, not the way we live because we cannot save our selves. Yes Jesus did set an example and we should try to live by those guides for sure, but it was to show us how mankind cannot live up to Gods perfection. That's why salvation is a free gift from God.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 14, 2020)

What a load of horse shit.


----------



## lungbutter (Mar 15, 2020)

It's well known that in Christian thought that drugs open the door to demons. DMT seems particularly bad for contacting demonic entities.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> Well everyone knows God is real, we are without excuse to deny a prime creator. Intelligent design is right in our faces (literally). Mankind suppresses the truth because we don't want to be held accountable for our sinful nature, so we come up weird ideas such as evolution, that requires more faith than believing in God. A building doesn't build itself it requires a builder, a painting requires a painter, creation requires a creator it's just common sense and logic that God gave us.


Your statement leads to a question. Who created the creator ? 

Did he/she/it/them spontaneously "self pollinate" from nothing ? Is god a hermie ? (serious question...sort of)


----------



## Moldy (Mar 15, 2020)

Question to the thread: Why does the "clergy" think it's okay to diddle young boys? WTF is up with that? And why does the religious community support a criminal pussy grabbing grifter in the White House and all of his enablers? Or does he just get forgiven everyday?


----------



## legalcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Question to the thread: Why does the "clergy" think it's okay to diddle young boys? WTF is up with that? And why does the religious community support a criminal pussy grabbing grifter in the White House and all of his enablers? Or does he just get forgiven everyday?


catholics are not biblical and neither is their doctrine of celibacy. the bible clearly states a pastor should be the husband of one wife and also the father of children. it's no wonder they are all sexual deviants. and many many religious people dislike trump. the ones who love him is solely because trump is a pawn of israel and these 'christians' mistakenly believe israelis are gods chosen people.


----------



## Psalm (Mar 16, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We have many things in this world that know us, these idols are driven by intentions to distract and get us to deny to turn away or ignore God altogether. If you’re not at peace with this ,I mean If you are partaking ,or just attacked by it ,it’s great if you’ve been delivered from this amen.thanks for sharing


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Your statement leads to a question. Who created the creator ?
> 
> Did he/she/it/them spontaneously "self pollinate" from nothing ? Is god a hermie ? (serious question...sort of)


It's a funny thing when men create art, inventions, children, we ask who's the artist, inventor, parents!! We give them praise and glory!! At least at this point who cares how God became, we have enough questions to ask. I'm not saying you dont have a valid point, just that if we have been created into existence how cant we be grateful. We could have never know life at all.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

Trout2012 said:


> It's a funny thing when men create art, inventions, children, we ask who's the artist, inventor, parents!! We give them praise and glory!! At least at this point who cares how God became, we have enough questions to ask. I'm not saying you dont have a valid point, just that if we have been created into existence how cant we be grateful. We could have never know life at all.


How do we know that other beings (not "god") didn't create human life? 

If that is found out to be true, should we then pray to Alien scientists ?


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> How do we know that other beings (not "god") didn't create human life?
> 
> If that is found out to be true, should we then pray to Alien scientists ?


No one knows what or who "God" is except by what is written. What if it's like you say, should we not be grateful? You love your parents and family, wouldn't you love your creator that gave you all these experiences even more. I've thought all these things you've been talking about myself. I started out as very skeptical. To the point I thought I need real help not bullshit!! The only thing I know is draw near to God and he will draw near to you!! The problem is you have to exercise faith to experience it, that hurdle as small as it seems is where alot of people cant seem to step over. But we have faith the sun will come up tomorrow, we will wake up each morning. If there's more to life than meets the eye wouldn't you want to know!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

Trout2012 said:


> No one knows what or who "God" is except by what is written. What if it's like you say, should we not be grateful? You love your parents and family, wouldn't you love your creator that gave you all these experiences even more. I've thought all these things you've been talking about myself. I started out as very skeptical. To the point I thought I need real help not bullshit!! The only thing I know is draw near to God and he will draw near to you!! The problem is you have to exercise faith to experience it, that hurdle as small as it seems is where alot of people cant seem to step over. But we have faith the sun will come up tomorrow, we will wake up each morning. If there's more to life than meets the eye wouldn't you want to know!!


What if god wants to draw near to me, just so he can "cyber bone" my wife and impregnate her with his only son ? 

- Joseph (Jesus step father) the guy who God told adultery was a sin....until he "boned" Joseph's wife.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Smoking weed is ok as long as your using it for medicine and not for fun/mind altering. 

I don’t remember the exact chapter/verse


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> What if god wants to draw near to me, just so he can "cyber bone" my wife and impregnate her with his only son ?
> 
> - Joseph (Jesus step father) the guy who God told adultery was a sin....until he "boned" Joseph's wife.


Apparently you know the bible well enough to answer your own question. Now I wonder what hurt turned you away? Maybe none, maybe knowledge?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Trout2012 said:


> Apparently you know the bible well enough to answer your own question. Now I wonder what hurt turned you away? Maybe none, maybe knowledge?


The hurt of allowing children to live and die in pain with cancer. The hurt of allowing parents to harm their children when they are supposed to be their only protector. The hurt of reading about other people murdering innocent people for no reason. 

My “God” a REAL god would cause no pain to innocent people. He wouldn’t allow children to be harmed by disease when they have barely had a chance at life.

And don’t give me the Adam and Eve crap. Kids aren’t dying of cancer because one generation into mankind one person ate one apple off the wrong tree.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

Trout2012 said:


> Apparently you know the bible well enough to answer your own question. Now I wonder what hurt turned you away? Maybe none, maybe knowledge?


How is Joseph gonna have any kind of meaningful sex life with his wife, if every time he bones Mary, she's moaning "oh god, oh god" ? 

I mean talk about giving Joseph a "size complex" too, do you think God ISN'T well hung? 

"Oh it's okay honey, god's "just a friend" - Mary as she clandestinely deletes god's sexting messages


----------



## Psalm (Mar 16, 2020)

It’s clearly a spiritual mindset of seeing the love and adoration from a God who’s thoughts are above ours. Sin is sin no matter how you slice it ,if you believe or not .theres always a choice who you’ll serve. Take everyone mentioned on this thread out of the equation and ask yourself if you’d be wise enough or strong enough to face giving up blasphemous ways or continue to serve yourself after the truth was known to you. This is why believers will talk of these things without wanting to cause offense to your beliefs ,because if you don’t understand The truth ,that there is a God of heaven that loves us and calls us to worship , how could you possibly understand that the god of the world has you right where he wants you ,blinded ,confused and willing to mock our only savior Jesus Christ ..Peace ...


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The hurt of allowing children to live and die in pain with cancer. The hurt of allowing parents to harm their children when they are supposed to be their only protector. The hurt of reading about other people murdering innocent people for no reason.
> 
> My “God” a REAL god would cause no pain to innocent people. He wouldn’t allow children to be harmed by disease when they have barely had a chance at life.
> 
> And don’t give me the Adam and Eve crap. Kids aren’t dying of cancer because one generation into mankind one person ate one apple off the wrong tree.


God gave us freewill!! Our choices are a direct result of all of this! We like to think we are beyond intelligent creatures. We rush toward change but dont think far enough ahead to see the damage. Look at nuclear power o great, then look at melt downs and waste. Fossil fuels, cigarettes, abortion the list could go on forever!! These are man's choices including not acknowledging God. God could not give free will to some and not others. It sucks that some people are so demented for sure. But if your life was so structured that you made no choices for yourself how boring would that be. You would completely lose yourself, you would be a programmed robot! The freedom you are taking for granted is your very existence. Yes it sucks all the bad things that happen and that evil people exist. It wont always be that way!!


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> How is Joseph gonna have any kind of meaningful sex life with his wife, if every time he bones Mary, she's moaning "oh god, oh god" ?
> 
> I mean talk about giving Joseph a "size complex" too, do you think God ISN'T well hung?
> 
> "Oh it's okay honey, god's "just a friend" - Mary as she clandestinely deletes god's sexting messages


If you think God had to physically do the deed you got bigger problems than I can tackle.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

So children die and get cancer because of free will? Not buying it bud


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So children die because of free will? Not buying it bud


You dont think disease is a direct result of our environment? Its already scientifically proven. You can sue roundup, johson and johson, ect. You dont have to buy it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Because eve took a bite out of an apple. The question isn’t whether it’s here. It’s why is it here. Why couldn’t we just all live and die of old age? That eve


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

Trout2012 said:


> If you think God had to physically do the deed you got bigger problems than I can tackle.



So when Mary moans, "oh god, oh god" she's not really thinking of an actual escapade with god, she's only fantasizing because god didn't actually bone her? 

Why do you think god would have picked Mary to birth his son, if Mary was busy coveting other beings then ? I mean if Mary is gonna go around coveting people against god's will, do you think it was very responsible of god to let that mentally cheating wench raise his only son ? 

Also, what's up with god seeing everybody like some kind of super Santa Claus, is he like a major voyeur or what ?


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Because eve took a bite out of an apple. The question isn’t whether it’s here. It’s why is it here. Why couldn’t we just all live and die of old age? That eve


No not Eve! You and me everyone!! The tree of knowledge!! Personally I believe we were not held accountable for lack of knowledge, not the lack of sin.


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So when Mary moans, "oh god, oh god" she's not really thinking of an actual escapade with god, she's only fantasizing because god didn't actually bone her?
> 
> Why do you think god would have picked Mary to birth his son, if Mary was busy coveting other beings then ? I mean if Mary is gonna go around coveting people against god's will, do you think it was very responsible of god to let that mentally cheating wench raise his only son ?
> 
> Also, what's up with god seeing everybody like some kind of super Santa Claus, is he like a major voyeur or what ?


I'm not going to entertain you any longer, you need eyes and ears!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

Trout2012 said:


> I'm not going to entertain you any longer, you need eyes and ears!


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 16, 2020)

Jesus Healing the Blind, a 12th century painting found in a cathedral in Sicily is often accredited to Templar Knights who had obtained this knowledge while excavating the tunnels under the Temple Mount. One should consider that the early christians were somewhat rebellious. They did not exactly mesh with the local authorities. That is why their writings were often found in clay vessels hidden inside sealed off caves.

The first bible, the Septaguint, was written in town by a panel of 70, using materials that they had obtained from the early christians. It included various mistakes, even really bold stuff like getting the recipe for the Holy Anointing Oil wrong.

Any stigma around smoking cannabis has zero historical fact or relevance. It was simply created by the church as a protectionist factor.

And to say the sacrament is only ok for medical use? That is absurd.

Let me ask a question about forgiveness. If you sin, then seek forgiveness, and repeat...in a cycle for the rest of your life...what does that say about your intent as a person?


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 16, 2020)

Too bad Jesus didn't tell us about viruses or bacteria or the importance of washing our hands either.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Too bad Jesus didn't tell us about viruses or bacteria or the importance of washing our hands either.


If there really was a just god there would be a vaccine.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> If there really was a just god there would be a vaccine.


Read the scripture a little closer there are all kinds of natural antiviral substances. Two obvious ones are Oregano Oil and Cannabis Oil.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> Read the scripture a little closer there are all kinds of natural antiviral substances. Two obvious ones are Oregano Oil and Cannabis Oil.


The scripture is the perfect distance from my face. Push god on someone else bud.

I don’t remember a verse on cannabis oil must have missed it.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 17, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> Living as Christ did isn't possible for mankind because we are all helpless sinners and fall short Every time. Jesus exposed the hypocrasy of the religious leaders when he came to earth because they claimed to keep the law, but Christ exposed their hypocrasy. Being a Christian is having faith in the finished work of Jesus Christ. His grace is imputed to anyone who BELEIVES he died for them on the cross. It's our faith that is counted for righteousness, not the way we live because we cannot save our selves. Yes Jesus did set an example and we should try to live by those guides for sure, but it was to show us how mankind cannot live up to Gods perfection. That's why salvation is a free gift from God.


God is sovereign, we are responsible.
The problem most have with Christianity isn't the message, but rather Christian and Catholic churches.
As in their behavior outside the church is often no better than the pagans, which drives unbelievers further from the Gospel truth.
We are called to develop a relationship with Christ, which takes work; another reason weak Christians blow it off.
To All:
Herb isn't mentioned anywhere in the Bible; and we were created with an endocannabinoid system of brain receptors.
While alcohol is a proven poison our bodies try to eliminate, and of course; is discussed in the Bible.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The problem most have with Christianity isn't the message, but rather Christian and Catholic churches.
> As in their behavior outside the church is often no better than the pagans, which drives unbelievers further from the Gospel truth.


This guy/gal couldn’t have said it better. He/she nailed it.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 17, 2020)

*“Cannabis researchEdit*
Benet discovered that the Biblical plants or spices "kaneh" (Ez. 27:19; Is. 43:24; Ct.4:14), "kaneh ha-tob" (Je. 6:20), and "kaneh-bosem" (Ex. 30:23), which are usually translated as "sweet calamus" or "sweet cane", were actually hemp. "Kaneh-bosem" was an ingredient of the holy anointing oil:



> 30:22 Moreover the LORD spake unto Moses, saying, 30:23 Take thou also unto thee principal spices, of pure myrrh five hundred shekels, and of sweet cinnamon half so much, even two hundred and fifty shekels, and of sweet calamus (Hebrew *kaneh-bosem*) two hundred and fifty shekels, 30:24 And of cassia five hundred shekels, after the shekel of the sanctuary, and of oil olive an hin: 30:25 And thou shalt make it an oil of holy ointment, an ointment compound after the art of the apothecary: it shall be an holy anointing oil.
> — Ex. 30:22-25, King James Version...


...The error originated from the oldest Greek translation of the Hebrew Bible, Septuagint, in the third century B.C., where the terms "kaneh" and "kaneh-bosem" had been (mis)translated as "sweet kalamos". In the many Bible translations that followed, including Martin Luther's, the same error was repeated.”






Sula Benet - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





I am simply trying to help the op to understand why I feel the concerns of this attached stigma are unfounded. Stuff like “Thou Shalt...” is not even a direct translation, as many times as it is used.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> *“Cannabis researchEdit*
> Benet discovered that the Biblical plants or spices "kaneh" (Ez. 27:19; Is. 43:24; Ct.4:14), "kaneh ha-tob" (Je. 6:20), and "kaneh-bosem" (Ex. 30:23), which are usually translated as "sweet calamus" or "sweet cane", were actually hemp. "Kaneh-bosem" was an ingredient of the holy anointing oil:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao you can’t be serious?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> God is sovereign, we are responsible.
> The problem most have with Christianity isn't the message, but rather Christian and Catholic churches.
> As in their behavior outside the church is often no better than the pagans, which drives unbelievers further from the Gospel truth.
> We are called to develop a relationship with Christ, which takes work; another reason weak Christians blow it off.
> ...


I have bigger issue with Calvinists than Catholics


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Lmao you can’t be serious?


Please feel free to update Wikipedia.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

Haha you really believe cannabis is in the Bible? Sure why not they also turned water into wine and walked on water. 

Hey man smoke don’t smoke. But don’t change the Bible around to make u feel better about it.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 17, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> God is sovereign, we are responsible.
> The problem most have with Christianity isn't the message, but rather Christian and Catholic churches.
> As in their behavior outside the church is often no better than the pagans, which drives unbelievers further from the Gospel truth.
> We are called to develop a relationship with Christ, which takes work; another reason weak Christians blow it off.
> ...


Good point, my problem with Christianity, isn't with Jesus, he seems like a pretty cool guy, bit of an Anarchist too. 

Although herb may not be mentioned specifically, it is by inference. 

Genesis 1:29


----------



## Bignutes (Mar 17, 2020)

It's one of God's creations, which leads me to ask are pharmaceuticals better or worse?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Good point, my problem with Christianity, isn't with Jesus, he seems like a pretty cool guy, bit of an Anarchist too.
> 
> Although herb may not be mentioned specifically, it is by inference.
> 
> Genesis 1:29


It says thou shalt not kill
Does that mean people? Animals? Kill anything? It’s ok to kill for food or to sacrifice an animal to god? If you eat meat did you kill by default? Where do u draw the line when u start changing things to suit your need.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 17, 2020)

Its all a load of bullshit. The best lie ever told was there's an invisible man living in the sky who answers all your prayers and needs lots of money


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 17, 2020)

Psalm said:


> This topic has been at the forefront of my mind for some time .the life of a Christian is pretty simple... live as Christ did. I can’t speak on anyone’s pains , be it mental or physical, truth is cannabis dulls pain and allows others to actually function. That being said as a follower of Christ you must understand that if your conscience is telling you no and the Holy Spirit is convicting you , than stop. Your burden is not mine like my sin is not yours so I can’t judge in that way but if it’s hindering your walk with the lord , no matter What it is walk away from it.


Here I suggest the reasons:

1. If I lived his way, I would be dead for 10 years already. No, thank you very much.

2. Revolting against the established government system is still a crime mostly everywhere. No, thank you.

3. Uncertain relation to the official father I would not like for sure. 

4. Denying other religions is already not much supported in society, and I personally also have no wish to follow this dogma in full.

5. I understand the book is cool, but there are *misbehaviours* from the christian party in history, and obvious *logical traps* in the christian theory. I respect the belief, I respect people choose it, and I acknowledge there is a lot of wisdom in the book, yet not enough to follow - I'm fine being acknowledging and respecting.

LOVE is the main thing, the first and the last. Whatever religion.

Besides, christianity suggests to respect fathers by means of ancestors, right? Okay, yet I think it never says disrespect ancestors BEFORE christianity, still okay? Practically it means christianity is fine with Paganism and at the same time is against it - I said too many logical traps in the theory... need more work to brush it up.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It says thou shalt not kill
> Does that mean people? Animals? Kill anything? It’s ok to kill for food or to sacrifice an animal to god? If you eat meat did you kill by default? Where do u draw the line when u start changing things to suit your need.


I'm thinking it originally meant not to "murder" , people. To murder is to use offensive force, to defend against it is to use defensive force.

God (the white guy with the beard in the sky) was apparently not only a speciest, "he" had a chosen people too, and was possibly a bigot, given that he had a "chosen people".

I value human life more than the biblical god, who seems to be a bit of a hypocrite and prone to rationalizations and possibly heaven juice inspired drunken rages of smiting people.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm thinking it originally meant not to "murder" , people. To murder is to use offensive force, to defend against it is to use defensive force.
> 
> God (the white guy with the beard in the sky) was apparently not only a speciest, "he" had a chosen people too, and was possibly a bigot, given that he had a "chosen people".
> 
> I value human life more than the biblical god, who seems to be a bit of a hypocrite and prone to rationalizations and possibly heaven juice inspired drunken rages of smiting people.


It doesn’t say any of that you’re adding/interpreting it. It clearly says not to kill. Then people proceed to not only kill but they kill for no reason and sacrifice the animal to god? Seems odd and hypocritical.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It doesn’t say any of that you’re adding/interpreting it. It clearly says not to kill. Then people proceed to not only kill but they kill for no reason and sacrifice the animal to god? Seems odd and hypocritical.


I've read that "thou shalt not kill" was a mistranslation and it was originally "thou shalt not murder", which seems much more sensible.

Besides, after multiple nose hits from the burning bush Moses was pretty stoned on the return trip down the mountain, probably floundered around a bit looking for his car keys when he reached the bottom.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I've read that "thou shalt not kill" was a mistranslation and it was originally "thou shalt not murder", which seems much more sensible.
> 
> Besides, after multiple nose hits from the burning bush Moses was pretty stoned on the return trip down the mountain, probably floundered around a bit looking for his car keys when he reached the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4507381


So if one of the 10 commandments was mistranslation. how can you assume everything isn’t? 

The Bible was translated a lot so things get lost in translation.

In Buddhism they have a mindset of “be kind to all living beings”. Which is more likely what was meant. But people decided to preach it the way they wanted. The Bible is clear Thou shalt not kill. There’s a period at the end of kill. Not a colon or semi colon but a period. That means end of thought. Period!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So if one of the 10 commandments was mistranslation. how can you assume everything isn’t?
> 
> The Bible was translated a lot so things get lost in translation.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So if one of the 10 commandments was mistranslation. how can you assume everything isn’t?
> 
> The Bible was translated a lot so things get lost in translation.
> 
> In Buddhism they have a mindset of “be kind to all living beings”. Which is more likely what was meant. But people decided to preach it the way they wanted. The Bible is clear Thou shalt not kill. There’s a period at the end of kill. Not a colon or semi colon but a period. That means end of thought. Period!


Exactly. And it is being pointed out that the false translations could be possibly intentional, given the amount of control at stake.

From my own studies, I am at least aware that the early christians may have much more in common with Buddhism than they ever did with the Vatican. They were simply practising old traditions that had been handed down through time.

I am going to recommend the Nag Hammadi Library again, anyone who is interested in the early christians would do well to read it if they have not. Some of the most beautiful passages I have ever read are found within. There is a whole lot less “Thou Shalt“ contained in its pages.

Rob hit it on the head. Murder is murder. It is all about intent. The bible is full of blood that was shed for various other reasons.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2020)

One thing people don’t understand about Buddhism is that you can be Buddhist and still be a Christian. Buddhism doesn’t believe in false gods. they say believe what you want but follow these principles and you will be fine. Buddha was a living person who they make a statue of to remind people of the principles. 

Other religions are too jealous of each other too include other religions.

And no Buddhist has ever knocked on my door asking me to join.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 18, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Its all a load of bullshit. The best lie ever told was there's an invisible man living in the sky who answers all your prayers and needs lots of money


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 21, 2020)

To answer OP. It’s fine.

In a few months things should be interesting due to the Kung Flu.

What’s the saying... something like “No atheists in a foxhole.”


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 21, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> To answer OP. It’s fine.
> 
> In a few months things should be interesting due to the Chinese virus.
> 
> What’s the saying... something like “No atheists in a foxhole.”


You xenophobic Racist bastardized White Male LOL !


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 21, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> You xenophobic Racist bastardized White Male LOL !


Fixed it.

All witches must burn.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 21, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> What’s the saying... something like “No atheists in a foxhole.”


No atheists using PornHub, either.


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 21, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> No atheists using PornHub, either.


Don’t you dare take away pornhub officer.


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey fellow christo-stoners, I've got another curiosity:

- When we say christianity, do we mean all branches?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

angrybudcom said:


> Hey fellow christo-stoners, I've got another curiosity:
> 
> - When we say christianity, do we mean all branches?



Good question.

I tend to think yes, unless there is further qualification as in a particular sect of christianity is mentioned. Christianity can be sort of an umbrella word for those who believe Christ is a messiah, and God's son. 

When Jews, Christians and Muslims say "god" do they all mean the same guy and their fundamental differences are basically who is and who isn't a messiah or prophet etc.? Wish God would give us a sign or let us know somehow.


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> When Jews, Christians and Muslims say "god" do they all mean the same guy and their fundamental differences are basically who is and who isn't a messiah or prophet etc.? Wish God would give us a sign or let us know somehow.


Thumbs up on this, brother  It's not easy to bring this idea to some folks, but all mentioned really mean THE same guy.

I would add more - Hindu also is in the list, referring also to THE SAME guy, being also monotheistic (an often mistake to think the otherwise).

*Okay, back to Christ, a serious question:*

- Even the "basic" ones, which are Roman Catholics and Eastern Orthodoxy, they are still sects, by definition in dictionary, okay?

- Under this "Umbrella", there is a sect (maybe more I dunno but at least one) suggesting the Messiah was already here for the second time... alright? And these guys are christians too 

- So, the main question: Should we name the second Christ a Christ? As soon as the real name of the first one was not that, but more a nickname given by followers, should we call the second Christ by same nickname or real name or what? And what is on with the whole thing of trinity then?

Thoughts?


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 23, 2020)

What is a Christ?

The anointed one.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 23, 2020)

Ive seen and experienced many good people suffering horribly from illness, injury, mental pain from losing family and friends, and from the intentional hurt and abuse from others, and I personally feel it there is a God it is not a kind, forgiving God as we are led to believe. Far better people than me deserved help and didn't get shit. It's too late for me anyway, my deal was made a long time ago. Cannabis shouldn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 23, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Ive seen and experienced many good people suffering horribly from illness, injury, mental pain from losing family and friends, and from the intentional hurt and abuse from others, and I personally feel it there is a God it is not a kind, forgiving God as we are led to believe. Far better people than me deserved help and didn't get shit. It's too late for me anyway, my deal was made a long time ago. Cannabis shouldn't have anything to do with it.


The basics of Christianity are often ignored. Satan rules this earth completely and we all have free will.

The evil in this world has nothing to do with God.

This world is ruled by Satan and we are to resist the worldly ways.

So, feeling not right in this world, out of place... seeing the injustice. Being angry at it. I understand. How could a good person not feel that way. 

I don’t know if it’s a test, but God has nothing to do with the shit we are in. 

I’m a sinner BTW. Imperfect. But I love God.


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 23, 2020)

angrybudcom said:


> Thumbs up on this, brother  It's not easy to bring this idea to some folks, but all mentioned really mean THE same guy.
> 
> I would add more - Hindu also is in the list, referring also to THE SAME guy, being also monotheistic (an often mistake to think the otherwise).
> 
> ...


I'm a Christian, yet I'm of a different opinion of many Christians on the trinity. Jesus said why do you call me good only the father is good! Also father why have you forsaken me. Also he went away to pray. I think Jesus is the truth, the way, and light. The truth in that he was in direct contact with the father and perfectly acknowledge Gods will and fulfilled it. The light showing us how it's to be done, The way through which we have salvation. I believe he was the son of God, and our salvation. I dont think he was God!! I dont try to impress my belief on people, nor will I allow their beliefs to dictate how I feel about them or their beliefs. I think Jesus was our Salvation, our example, and our true and just King! The king of kings!! I may be wrong but Jesus's own statements are why I believe this way. However I will not trample other Chistains beliefs for my own sake. If anyone needs to correct them, let it be Jesus or God himself. Jesus had perfect faith in God!! The 12 disciples experienced this somewhat while healing the sick casting out demons. Faith put to use aligned with Gods will. I think you must first draw near to God and have fellowship with him! The holyspirt is our helper in this!! Then if we have faith of a tiny mustard seed we could move mountains. All things work together for the glory of God!! But that's just my take on it, makes sense to me!!


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 24, 2020)

Trout2012 said:


> I believe he was the son of God, and our salvation. I dont think he was God!!


Technically speaking, as soon as christianity raised up from the previous Greek culture, and there are references Gee image copied a lot from Zeus, including the nickname and the appearance, so Jesus was a demi-god, that means he was a Hero (in terms of Greek ancient idea, like Achilles, Heracles, or Perseus) that does not make him a god, right, yet it does not make him a human either. Demi-god, Demi-guy.

I would not touch María, it's a too harsh topic for the forum, yet very-very-very curious how do we call Haile Salassi. Alike to Jesus no real proof, but merely a belief which is not polite to ignore... they are christians afterall, they are brothers believing same god, and same jesus


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 25, 2020)

If you guys really believed this life was just rags and a short blip before you go on to live forever with Jesus then you wouldn't dare risk the opportunity. You would stop smoking weed, give away all of your belongings, follow the bible to the letter and follow Jesus into heaven. That you don't, and the fact that the few who do are widely considered to be lunatics, is a big reason why atheists don't have much respect for your ostensible faith.


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 25, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> If you guys really believed this life was just rags and a short blip before you go on to live forever with Jesus then you wouldn't dare risk the opportunity. You would stop smoking weed, give away all of your belongings, follow the bible to the letter and follow Jesus into heaven. That you don't, and the fact that the few who do are widely considered to be lunatics, is a big reason why atheists don't have much respect for your ostensible faith.


If cops were actually honest and empathetic they wouldn’t be racist bigots, shoot or harass innocent people, lie, steal or cheat.

Yet they do. That and the fact that the ones who don’t cover for those that do, is a big reason the public doesn’t have respect for their gestapo tactics and thuggery.

All “we have to do” to go to “heaven” is believe. 

I give fuck all about the heaven part. I’m for the part where he returns with a sword and smites all the wicked and evil. Justice... something people like you know nothing about. 

The fact I believe means I have to do nothing you said. “Works” won’t get you to “heaven”. Just belief. 

Besides the fact everyone knows to become a cop you literally have to have a low IQ or they won’t accept you.


----------



## Trout2012 (Mar 25, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> If you guys really believed this life was just rags and a short blip before you go on to live forever with Jesus then you wouldn't dare risk the opportunity. You would stop smoking weed, give away all of your belongings, follow the bible to the letter and follow Jesus into heaven. That you don't, and the fact that the few who do are widely considered to be lunatics, is a big reason why atheists don't have much respect for your ostensible
> 
> 
> Observe & Report said:
> ...


----------



## Snoopy808 (Mar 25, 2020)

Y'all should be eating mushrooms. Thats the secret origin of christianity.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> If cops were actually honest and empathetic they wouldn’t be racist bigots, shoot or harass innocent people, lie, steal or cheat.
> 
> Yet they do. That and the fact that the ones who don’t cover for those that do, is a big reason the public doesn’t have respect for their gestapo tactics and thuggery.
> 
> ...


Wonder what he’s going to say when he reads you don’t give a fuck about heaven. You believe so some hero can come slay the wicked.


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wonder what he’s going to say when he reads you don’t give a fuck about heaven. You believe so some hero can come slay the wicked.


Jesus knows what I meant, and I’m hoping he’ll ask me to pick up a sword as well.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 25, 2020)

Noah lived for hundreds of years and even discovered Australia before Captain Cook. He picked up kangaroos and koalas before the flood then returned to drop them off. He had hundreds maybe even thousands of animals just from Australia and many more from Africa and the middle east
what a guy what a story hahahahaha


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 25, 2020)

how old was noah when he died - Google Search


----------



## Stealthstyle (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## DrKiz (Mar 25, 2020)

Guess from here on out it’s just going to be the classless and possessed. 

Peace guys!


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 26, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Noah lived for hundreds of years and even discovered Australia before Captain Cook. He picked up kangaroos and koalas before the flood then returned to drop them off. He had hundreds maybe even thousands of animals just from Australia and many more from Africa and the middle east
> what a guy what a story hahahahaha


HAHAHA! Right there were koalas, I've never thought from this point of view, cannot stop laughing, brother


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If Jesus came back today and he saw what was going on in the world, people having billions of dollars off the backs of slave labor, racism, the elites of this world all getting away with sexually assaulting minors, the way we consume animals and the cost of factory farming, and the list of horrible things we do to each other in this world(myself included). Do you honestly think Jesus will come down hard on you for consuming a plant that the Heavenly Father created?


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 17, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV


I'm not a Christian, nor am I a biblical scholar. However, I'm always skeptical of anyone, be it my grandmother or King James himself, who claims to have the proper interpretation of the written text at the expense of other's interpretations; that's how wars start.
In the context of the quoted passage, I certainly dont read "sober" to mean what we commonly use it for in respect to drugs and alcohol. To me, it would make more sense to mean clear-eyed in the spiritual sense. That said, the New Testament has several references to the use of mind and mood-altering substances for celebration and communion among fellow humans. I really dont see a conflict, personally. I think the rub co.es from years of social dominance and repression by the church upon its congregation as a means of social control. If the church were to celebrate communion among the flock by their own means, the church then runs the risk of becoming secondary, and that wont work at all for them. The Romans recognized the danger of such self-guided spirituality and communion, and it cost Jesus his life.
My two cents.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 17, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I'm not a Christian, nor am I a biblical scholar. However, I'm always skeptical of anyone, be it my grandmother or King James himself, who claims to have the proper interpretation of the written text at the expense of other's interpretations; that's how wars start.
> In the context of the quoted passage, I certainly dont read "sober" to mean what we commonly use it for in respect to drugs and alcohol. To me, it would make more sense to mean clear-eyed in the spiritual sense. That said, the New Testament has several references to the use of mind and mood-altering substances for celebration and communion among fellow humans. I really dont see a conflict, personally. I think the rub co.es from years of social dominance and repression by the church upon its congregation as a means of social control. If the church were to celebrate communion among the flock by their own means, the church then runs the risk of becoming secondary, and that wont work at all for them. The Romans recognized the danger of such self-guided spirituality and communion, and it cost Jesus his life.
> My two cents.


I agree with you on the sober translation. I found this online

Sober” is translated from the Greek word that means to be sober, calm and collected, to have good sense, good judgement, wisdom, and level-headed in times of stress.

Getting closer to the definition of the ancient Greek word, it kind of losely translates to "dont be an asshole"


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If God made it, We should Smoke It!


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 18, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If God made it, We should Smoke It!


Well, not poison ivy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Well, not poison ivy.


I never said to rub it on your skin, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Well, not poison ivy.


I met another Christian who used this excuse to tell me that smoking weed was bad.

That's like saying you can't consume fish because some species are poisonous.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Smoke that shit. 
You're only going to die. If you read the book and check out the words that Jesus says, then you realize most everyone is going to hell and only a small percentage of people go to heaven. There are around 8 billion people today, there have been people for a very long time, and there are more people on the way. So...you're statistically going to hell. So why worry? Sin it up (you can't stop if you tried.) If Jesus forgives you, then great! But, Yahweh still wants you dead. And if you go to hell for sinning, go ahead and sin real bad, then at least you didn't waste Jesus's sacrifice by being a goody two shoes and getting him killed over nothing. 
2000 years...and shit is still fucked up. People suck. I'm starting to think Yahweh isn't all that great of a designer. Seems like a shit plan. Seems like there is no plan. Seems like bullshit. And it is like the horseshoe effect in politics. Crazy left and crazy right are both just crazy. Islam gets shit on, and yet Christians have very similar views on conservativeness and crushing free choice.
So live your very short life, and try to enjoy it. Life after death? Prove that shit. You ever meet a dead person? I doubt it.


----------



## DrKiz (Jun 18, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> The Romans recognized the danger of such self-guided spirituality and communion, and it cost Jesus his life.


I appreciated your perspective homie! You should check out Holy Annointing Oil thread on ICMAG. Very interesting perspective on cannabis in the Bible.

Just wanted to touch on the last part as it’s a detail more nuanced.

The “Romans” executed Jesus because they were pressured to do so. Pontius Pilate knew Jesus was innocent, and offered a criminal to the crowd in Jesus’s place hoping to appease them.

They refused, and insisted Jesus be executed. They even took a curse upon themselves and their children.

If the “Romans” had their choice Jesus would have been freed.

Interesting story:









Why Did Pontius Pilate Have Jesus Executed?


Historical accounts of the man who sentenced Jesus to death paint him as arrogant and cruel; the Bible goes easier on him, shifting the blame.




www.google.ca


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)

There will always be legalistics in this world, unfortunately most of their hearts have turned cold.

Heard this song today and it reminded me of this thread.






"If I upset you don't stress never forget
That God isn't finished with me yet
I feel his hand on my brain
When I write rhymes I go blind and let the Lord do his thing
But am I less holy
'Cause I chose to puff a blunt and drink a beer with my homies"


----------



## Indyz_nugs (Sep 2, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Hey, I'm a Christian and I smoke a bunch of weed. I don't drink often, and almost never get drunk, just not my thing. I have psychedelic and spiritual experiences from time to time with mushrooms, mescaline, or LSD, but always pray going into it that He will reveal something to me that will be of use in carrying out His will. The bible specifically says don't get drunk or take part in any wild parties (somewhere in Romans 1 or 2) but never says anything about smoking weed. Lol. I think it's between you and God, if something is making you feel funny about it then meditate with it. Is it your ego telling you that people won't respect you as a Christian if you smoke weed, is it God telling you not to, is it some other form of guilt brought on by parenting or a teacher. There is an awesome book called "The Voice Of Jesus" and it's about discernment and listening for the voice of God in our hearts. Check it out, it may help. Peace.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 3, 2020)

Christianity as known today i believe is largely based on corruption, ignorance and evil in early church and they got to decide what the bible says and wrote/edited it in a way that was not true or even good anymore. They left out bits and pieces that would had given the truth and wrote it in a way that would bind people under church and worship the church and not Christ.

Im pretty sure that if you go with church christians, smoking weed is not ok. But personally i have more gnostic view on Christ and all these things and dont see that it is wrong, but it can be done in a way that is wrong and sin.

Actually one of the things that has been hidden from bible through mistranslations etc is the fact that kaneh bosom is cannabis and it is part of the holy anointing oil and there are some references to inhaling some of smoke in old testament, also god has appeared from smoke and maybe the burning bush also has some double meaning lost in time and also:









Cannabis residue found in ancient Jewish temple links hallucinogens with religion


Archaeologists say find at Israeli excavation offers first proof of mind-altering substances being used in Judaism




www.theguardian.com





And even tho i think christianity is based on ignorance, many christians are good people and do know the true Christ in their hearts etc. and are not blind sheep who just follow church. So im not bashing christians, just the religion. But i think those people should learn about other than just the churches view on Christ, they might find viewpoints that resonate much more than what bible says.




> *3.* Jesus said, "If your leaders say to you, 'Look, the (Father's) kingdom is in the sky,' then the birds of the sky will precede you. If they say to you, 'It is in the sea,' then the fish will precede you. Rather, the (Father's) kingdom is within you and it is outside you.
> 
> When you know yourselves, then you will be known, and you will understand that you are children of the living Father. But if you do not know yourselves, then you live in poverty, and you are the poverty."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 3, 2020)

its just another cult..


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 4, 2020)

My $.02

Cannabis has been recognized medically and recreationaly for centuries - opinions and policies shift, but people medicating or relaxing have been, and will continue to use cannabis.

Luke (one of the authors of the Bible) was a physician. As such, he most likely carried a number of remedies mentioned in contemporary writings including:
Mandrakes
Opium poppies
Wormwood
Cannabis
and a large number of other substances and compounds to be ingested, applied topically, made into other compounds (hash, opium, emetics, anti-emetics), or any number of medical practices of the 1st century.

Warnings about drunkenness and encouragement of sobriety are found throughout Christian texts; but wine is described as being mixed with other substances (un-named, except for gall at Jesus' crucifixion) and is frequently mentioned in celebrations & festivals - Beer and wine are prescribed for the poor & suffering.

- so clearly abstinence isn't the intent of "sobriety" mentioned in the text.

In 1st Corinthians, Ch. 10, vs. 23 it says:
_“I have the right to do anything,” you say—but not everything is beneficial. “I have the right to do anything”—but not everything is constructive. No one should seek their own good, but the good of others. _

There's a lot of latitude there, but also a reminder that not everything is good, and to consider others before ourselves.


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 4, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hmmmm, This is a complex question. On its face it’s easy to answer; God put Cannabis on earth to be used by humans so of course there is nothing wrong with it in and of itself. The problem arises with other parts of the New Testament. For example Paul when being questioned about eating meat( because it offended other Christians) he states that there is no sin in eating meat but if it offends his brother he shall eat no meat while the world stands. Paraphrased of course.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2020)

He says “Fire it up”


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 4, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Hmmmm, This is a complex question. On its face it’s easy to answer; God put Cannabis on earth to be used by humans so of course there is nothing wrong with it in and of itself. The problem arises with other parts of the New Testament. For example Paul when being questioned about eating meat( because it offended other Christians) he states that there is no sin in eating meat but if it offends his brother he shall eat no meat while the world stands. Paraphrased of course.


And confusingly, Peter (a Jew) has a vision of every kind of animal being lowered on a sheet, including forbidden unclean animals, and the instructions, "Go, kill, eat."

I think "Treat others better than yourself" is the intent.
Here's an updated example: I'm an alcoholic - sober 8 years by the Grace of God. I have no trouble at all taking my Wife out to a pub & grub for dinner and enjoying my tonic water while she has her chardonnay. For me, the obsession has been lifted.
--- But I would *NEVER* take a newly sober person into that situation; they often drink soon afterwards.
From experience, I know that the early days can be tenuous at best, so I try not to intentionally put stumbling blocks in their path.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 4, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> The idea of the concept is yourself as Christ. The metaphor is to be a good person to everyone, cause when you get mad bad crazy(satan) to anyone, YOU self- traumatise regardless the rest.
> Recap. If you do good you wont be self traumatised but if you do bad you will get self traumatised. ...correlations...
> 
> So again, the idea is dont be a f*cker. Great story though.. probably true. A lot of stoners back then
> ...





internet said:


> Lucifer is the shadow of Christ. One brings you the light of pure sociopath style logical reasoning and one brings you the light that shines thru the Love of God.
> 
> We all have both of these sides in us, they are internal forces that are reflected/projected to external world. For some people one side overpowers the ego, for most they are in relatively healthy balance.
> 
> ...


For those who dont know what demiurge is, it is what gnostics say created the physical world, which is who the old testament refers to as god and which the words of Jesus have been twisted to refer to in new testament, even tho Jesus was the messenger and a prophet of the true God and what he preached is the same core message what for example buddhists preach. Christ and Buddha both had the same message of Love, the type of Love that Greeks referred to as Agape.

When we cultivate Agape, we do what is right. What the church says is not relevant to what is right. If someone really thinks that some guy who wrote a corrupted book and a few more can work as some mediator between you and God, or if someone thinks that you even need some mediator between you and God, well sorry but i dont that is quite right.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 4, 2020)

@CannaOnerStar 

I admit I'm not too educated on gnosticism, but I always find other views insightful and it might make for an engaging, respectful conversation in another thread.

Since I came to my Faith at a later age than some, I did do a lot of research - a decade or so - about quite a few faiths as well as stereotypes, misconceptions, falsehoods, false prophets, cults, movements etc. My agnostic mind and heart were changed when I really delved into Christianity and that has changed me considerably from the person I was. That's MY experience - MY spirituality --- NOT my religion.

I respect your faith (your use of Agape indicates that you do have faith), and as you said - when we cultivate Agape, we do what is right.

Does calling my sacred text "twisted" and denigrating my faith strike you as* anything like Agape*? Maybe Phileo? Maybe Bullshit.

Or maybe a gram of respect for others thoughtfully considered beliefs would be closer to cultivating Agape.



OP - sorry for the divergence from topic.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 4, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> calling my sacred text "twisted"


I didnt mean that the texts are twisted, but that the bible has been constructed from selected texts, which have also been partly edited to build up a big picture that is not just quite right and does not(in my view) represent properly the true teachings of Christ. Yes a bit part of his teachings are there, but some very crucial aspects have been left out. But like i said, despite this, i do think that some christians do find Christ in their hearts. Living like church teaches does give good karma for the next life and teaches valuable lessons to Soul, but i dont think that it alone offer salvation. But i dont believe in hell or eternal damnation either, but if you do wrong well that bad karma will get you, if not during the life, after life before likely rebirth.

Compare the texts found from nag hammadi to those that you see in todays bible and you get what i mean. Also compare old testament to what people taught around Mesopotamia and Assyria before Jews even existed. And compare what regular Jews believe and what is hidden in Kabbalah. Also compare Kabbalah to what was taught in assyria about the tree of life for example. Tree of life in Kabbalah is a direct copy from ancient Assyrians. https://www.academia.edu/4633079/The_Assyrian_Tree_of_Life_Tracing_the_Origins_of_Jewish_Monotheism_and_Greek_Philosophy


Also, i dont claim to do everything right all the time.

If someone is the type of christian who follows a guy who builds this sort of audience hall to vatican:







That looks like this on the inside:







And has this sort of statue in the middle on its mouth between the fangs, where the guy speaks from:







Then i think you should not smoke weed, because im sure its against the rules.

But seriously, how fucking creepy is that? Especially considering their use of the snake symbolism. Snake symbolising satan for them. Except ofc they know some of the true symbolism and this is a non venomous garden snake it represents, in which case they are hiding VERY relevant truths from people(this would mean that they believe the gnostic view of the story of eden and see Christ as the snake who gave the truth to Adam and Eve about the false creator god, which led the false god to throw them away from garden when the truth was revealed and humans gained free will) and thus showing that their aim is not to teach people the truth, but to control people. Either way is fucked, so no thanks for me


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 4, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> I didnt mean that the texts are twisted, but that the bible has been constructed from selected texts, which have also been partly edited to build up a big picture that is not just quite right and does not(in my view) represent properly the true teachings of Christ. Yes a bit part of his teachings are there, but some very crucial aspects have been left out. But like i said, despite this, i do think that some christians do find Christ in their hearts. Living like church teaches does give good karma for the next life and teaches valuable lessons to Soul, but i dont think that it alone offer salvation. But i dont believe in hell or eternal damnation either, but if you do wrong well that bad karma will get you, if not during the life, after life before likely rebirth.
> 
> Compare the texts found from nag hammadi to those that you see in todays bible and you get what i mean. Also compare old testament to what people taught around Mesopotamia and Assyria before Jews even existed. And compare what regular Jews believe and what is hidden in Kabbalah. Also compare Kabbalah to what was taught in assyria about the tree of life for example. Tree of life in Kabbalah is a direct copy from ancient Assyrians. https://www.academia.edu/4633079/The_Assyrian_Tree_of_Life_Tracing_the_Origins_of_Jewish_Monotheism_and_Greek_Philosophy
> 
> ...


The upper Echelons of the Catholic Church are definitely creepy. I get what you're saying about organized religion. It's been corrupted.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 4, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> The upper Echelons of the Catholic Church are definitely creepy. I get what you're saying about organized religion. It's been corrupted.


Yea, but the thing in my view is that the church got corrupted before they put together the bible. Gnostic is a general term for similar thoughts from many different religions and religious sects, but the early christians who were not these church christians, but could be labeled more like free thinking jews who took influences from hellenistic philosophy. Having read what the original gnostic texts says and things around those thoughts, and what bible, priests and the pope says today. And well i think its sad.

What i quoted earlier about lucifer being the shadow of Christ and that these forces are within, but when balanced they are parts of normal human psyche with their uses, but if the sociopathic purely logical way of thinking and acting gets the upper hand, this is when lucifer or satan takes over. Lucifer took over the early church when they killed the gnostics and others who did not agree with them and forced their own words to people. This is where the corruption of the church happened and it still shows its marks.

The fact that so many priests end up being pedophiles and gay on top of that is a good example of that is you go by the book too strictly, you ill only end up doing stuff that drives you insane and leads to most evil actions imaginable. Christianity does not offer a proper way to deal with evil, because its projected onto some imaginary enemy and cannot be faced. It is not realised within, so its just projected onto external world and if this turns pathological, then its not good and can cause to all sorts of evil actions form the person who is supposed to be so very good. Like in the case of some sexually deprived priests homosexual molestation or someone going to/starting a war to kill people in the name of god.

The same thing happens with muslim terrorists. Most people misunderstand the idea of their holy war completely, because the terrorists have kinda changed and limited its meaning. In reality it is a war between ego and unconscious mind, or the devil and true aspects of Self. It is this battle you need to have in order to get rid of the influences of the devil. Sure there is a double meaning for concrete war, but it also is not quite what the terrorists do. Terrorists have projected this enemy to be the western world and completely lack the concept of inner war. If they would have that inner war and win, they would not want to be terrorists anymore. Im not sure if muslims use this term or similar terms, but winning this inner war results in letting Christ to the heart.

If you follow the teachings of Buddha and Christ, you are following the same teachings. There are many path to God, and like some others have said before, church is more like a limiting factor in that path, but i would add that it is that for some, but those people who most benefit from it are either in beginning of their path and just need a little boost from church or they have traveled from far away and already learned other important things before and church is only offering some supplements.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks for clearing that up @CannaOnerStar , much appreciated. 
Again, I love good, respectful philosophical and theological discussions! 
I regularly chat with a really cool Rabbi over cigars - a loose group of us who are able to have these kinds of discussions without it devolving into a pissing contest between faiths - no better way to learn and refine my Faith.
"as iron sharpens iron..."

Hope the OP doesn't mind the hijack.

You have a lot of points that I have heard before, some are new to me; on some I must repectfully agree to disagree, others however (Mesopotamian similarities) I find fascinating. We'll have to pick this up again on an appropriate thread.

Right now, this Christian is going to have a toke before date night.

Here's to you!


----------



## Mirrordawn (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm wondering ... When you guys get baked, don't you think that all those gowns and outfits are just a tad bit goofy? All the gold and crowns and expensive white robes .... Doesn't that put you off, even in the most slightest of way?


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 6, 2020)

Mirrordawn said:


> I'm wondering ... When you guys get baked, don't you think that all those gowns and outfits are just a tad bit goofy? All the gold and crowns and expensive white robes .... Doesn't that put you off, even in the most slightest of way?


No, I don't.

What DOES put me off is when a juvenile jack-off decides to shit on someone else's thread with disrespect - another puppy for the ignore list...


----------



## mauricem00 (Sep 6, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> Living as Christ did isn't possible for mankind because we are all helpless sinners and fall short Every time. Jesus exposed the hypocrasy of the religious leaders when he came to earth because they claimed to keep the law, but Christ exposed their hypocrasy. Being a Christian is having faith in the finished work of Jesus Christ. His grace is imputed to anyone who BELEIVES he died for them on the cross. It's our faith that is counted for righteousness, not the way we live because we cannot save our selves. Yes Jesus did set an example and we should try to live by those guides for sure, but it was to show us how mankind cannot live up to Gods perfection. That's why salvation is a free gift from God.


show me your faith without works and I will show you my faith by my works


----------



## Fonzyyy21 (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm not here to post some long crazy post or to dispute.
But If weed is a plant that grows naturally, according to the bible he put everything on this earth here. So a plant that grows naturally and literally has killed 0 people?! Seems pretty harmless to me! 
I mean I'm sure more "Christian's" drink alcohol, and don't see anything wrong with that and relate it to jesus drinking wine right?!


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 6, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I to am a Christian and struggled with this as well.

I've struggled deeply with alcohol in the past, weed was never an issue. In fact, I'd pick mj any day of the week over alcohol.

I think it comes down to this: your body is the Lords temple. Take care of it as best you can, don't sin in your anger, be a good God's law abiding citizen (the rest falls into line after that right).

God has also given us all the plants and the beasts of the fueld for our use. 

Comes down to personal responsibility, knowing when to call a halt, and still keeping your relationship with Christ and family first. 

I smoke on the daily, and this forum, if you're looking for confirmation of your beliefs, keep looking. I take my stand in hopes of someone listening, but Gods will right?

Not sure if that helps or make you ask yourself more questions, but I really do believe that God gave is this earth to utilize as a tool for survival and our enjoyment.


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Sep 6, 2020)

I am a Christian. Baptized as an adult. I chose Christ, still do. I get RIPPED. It helps me in many ways physically and mentally.

I asked my priest in the beginning of my faith journey, what is a sin?

He told me anything that separates you from living with Christ.

So, does getting high make you forget to help the needy & marginalized people of the world? Does it make you hurt or victimize anybody directly?

Not for me.

Time to tuck in the kids and say our prayers. Daddy needs to medicate.


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 6, 2020)

PatientGuddanStownd said:


> I am a Christian. Baptized as an adult. I chose Christ, still do. I get RIPPED. It helps me in many ways physically and mentally.
> 
> I asked my priest in the beginning of my faith journey, what is a sin?
> 
> ...


Good job bro, raise those kids to love the Lord!!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Sep 6, 2020)

thats child abuse


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 6, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> thats child abuse


?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Sep 6, 2020)

Brainwashing kids is child abuse.


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 6, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Brainwashing kids is child abuse.


Lol, too funny. Not going to waste my time. 
Have a good night!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Sep 6, 2020)

She was deemed unworthy to be saved and thus was *turned* to a *pillar of salt*. Another view in the Jewish exegesis of Genesis 19:26, is that when Lot's wife looked back, she *turned* to a *pillar of salt* upon the "sight of God," who was descending down to rain destruction upon Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> She was deemed unworthy to be saved and thus was *turned* to a *pillar of salt*. Another view in the Jewish exegesis of Genesis 19:26, is that when Lot's wife looked back, she *turned* to a *pillar of salt* upon the "sight of God," who was descending down to rain destruction upon Sodom and Gomorrah.


Are you bored?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Sep 6, 2020)

bored of religion


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 7, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> She was deemed unworthy to be saved and thus was *turned* to a *pillar of salt*. Another view in the Jewish exegesis of Genesis 19:26, is that when Lot's wife looked back, she *turned* to a *pillar of salt* upon the "sight of God," who was descending down to rain destruction upon Sodom and Gomorrah.



Dont let it end up just another soap opera.
You gotta apply this in your daily life. Be right for you and the rest will follow. Put it in YOUR words.

(Edit. Hint. Wish em well)


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 7, 2020)

aussiegrowing said:


> I'm a bible beliving Christian that got saved about 4 years ago after seeking spirtual "enlightenment and truth" until I came to the the real truth and that is, I am a sinner and only Jesus Christ can save a soul. I'm not here to start arguments as it seems bringing the truth of Jesus Christ up tends to cause problems from my experience lol, I'm Not here to debate if Jesus is the risen King of kings and Lord of lords who is God which I fervently believe and know this to be the truth. I'm here to discuss with other Christians if they think it's sinful to smoke cannabis. As it's something i still wrestle with after getting saved.
> 
> Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 1 Peter 5:8 KJV
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I’ve never ran from a lion while I was high.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> bored of religion


Then move along. If you’re bored of religion and you come to a thread regarding Christianity, you’ve either here out of curiosity or to cause trouble.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 7, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> bored of religion


Me too - especially the anti-religion religions.

Oddly, the irrational hatred of a way of life that encourages and teaches love and living in harmony with others was (and is) one of the things that piqued my curiosity about Christianity.
It dawned on me that I hated an entire belief system without any real knowledge or facts, and I was disparaging an entire people based on very little experience with that culture.

********************


HydroKid239 said:


> I’ve never ran from a lion while I was high.


Not a lion - but I ran from a water buffalo while high in the Punjab - The *Kush* region of India. I had smoked a bit with some locals and got too close to one when we left. (off topic - took Hydroxychloroquin to prevent malaria there too - it's OTC)

If anyone has a problem with religion - don't go to India. Religion is everywhere you look in that part of the world. 
Actually, avoid Central America and a lot of the Caribbean too; a lot of religion there - Barbados shuts down on Sundays....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2020)

Perspectives of a Cannabis Growing Preacher: Part 1


You may find yourself wondering why a preacher would have something good to say about cannabis use and cultivation. I speak from experience when I say that some of you may be torn between the convictions of faith and the growing of cannabis. Even though, for some of you, it may be for medical...




blog.seedsman.com





Found this article from a preacher that consumes cannabis. It is interesting that almost every living creature has CB1 and CB2 receptors in its bodies.

He also says that cancer was almost non-existent until 1937. Is this due to pollution and the food we eat?


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Perspectives of a Cannabis Growing Preacher: Part 1
> 
> 
> You may find yourself wondering why a preacher would have something good to say about cannabis use and cultivation. I speak from experience when I say that some of you may be torn between the convictions of faith and the growing of cannabis. Even though, for some of you, it may be for medical...
> ...


Yes, cancer is entirely a reaction to exposure to chemicals or radiation (Genetic factors increase risk). Both of which we are soaked with on a daily basis.

Most of what people put in their mouth and call food, I personally would not. Pretty much if it comes in a box, bag or can = not food.

Also, the elephant in the room is drinking water. Go get a lab report, they're usually free from the municipality. It's chemical soup you absord (bathe in), inhale (showering) and ingest. Dirty dirty. Not just cancer, but endocrine disruptors (hmmmm....).


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Nov 6, 2020)

If you want a real mind fuck, read Wisdom Of Solomon. It is one of the 14 books that were removed from the Bible. Before you dive in deep believing what the British crown used to keep its people in control (kjv) read those removed books and remember that people for 1500 years considered them part of the Bible as a whole. Religion is just stories from people like us. Information gets misconstrued and misunderstood and not one single word of what "Jesus said" was written by him. At the least was 2nd and 3rd hand writings. I'm not just some asshole rambling, I grew up in a hard-core Christian household. I started searching for answers when EVERYONE (pastors, decons, life long religious people) kept giving me the same cop out, "you have to have faith". Or "if God wanted us to know he would've wrote it in the bible". Sorry no I really sound like an asshole rambling lol


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Nov 6, 2020)

To get to the point, SMOKE UP! OR DOWN LOL


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 6, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> If you want a real mind fuck, read Wisdom Of Solomon. It is one of the 14 books that were removed from the Bible. Before you dive in deep believing what the British crown used to keep its people in control (kjv) read those removed books and remember that people for 1500 years considered them part of the Bible as a whole. Religion is just stories from people like us. Information gets misconstrued and misunderstood and not one single word of what "Jesus said" was written by him. At the least was 2nd and 3rd hand writings. I'm not just some asshole rambling, I grew up in a hard-core Christian household. *I started searching for answers when EVERYONE* (pastors, decons, life long religious people) kept giving me the same cop out, *"you have to have faith". Or "if God wanted us to know he would've wrote it in the bible". Sorry no I really sound like an asshole rambling lol*


Not sounding like an asshole at all - Genuine exchange of questions and information welcome - pick it up or put it down, up to the individual. 

I agree - those are total cop outs. I'll tell you right now that I don't have those answers either. --- That's why it's called Seeking.
Actually, I'll one up that - Wouldn't it be much simpler for* Him* to just appear and we ALL see? Maybe He could make it a bit easier here?

Apparently not the way it works though - we get to puzzle it out as we take a few spins around the sun before our bodies become fertilizer.
But IMHO, that's the fun of it, isn't it? The seeking.

Anyway, your well thought out, heart felt choice of faith, or lack thereof is your call - nobody else's.
Neither is mine.

The KJV (and the crown) is not the version where the Apocrypha were removed - that was Luther vs. Rome. The original KJV included the Apocrypha, but then removed them later, following Luther's example.
IIRC, The Apocrypha are not found in the Septuagint either, since they were penned much later. They are interesting reading though.
2nd & 3rd hand writings - They were called Scribes - a specific trade. Paul used at least one extensively; this is pointed out by Paul himself when he writes, "See what large letters I use as I write to you with my own hand!" (Gal. 6:11 - NIV). Paul was a tent maker, not an author by trade.
Most likely neither David nor Solomon actually wrote any of the Psalms or the Proverbs either - they were kings; they had professional Scribes taking dictation and chronicling events constantly.
Lawyers and doctors still use Scribes extensively today - and few people would say that they are inaccurate.
Do you think that CEOs write all their own correspondence? Of course not. They have other people write it for them - sometimes they might not ever see it. But it's still from the CEO.

Interesting point here - this thread specifically asks Christians about their thoughts on Christians smoking weed; yet (as it always does), the conversation devolves into attacks on the Christian Faith - even though that was never the intent of the thread.
I've always wondered about that - it was one of the reasons I finally looked into Christianity myself - albeit with different results than you.

-- Looks like I'm the one rambling. 

On topic --- Family is down, just me & the dogs by the fire place typing away on RIU.
Time to get away from the screen and have a bowl by the fire before bed.


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 7, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> the conversation devolves into attacks on the Christian Faith - even though that was never the intent of the thread.
> I've always wondered about that - it was one of the reasons I finally looked into Christianity myself - albeit with different results than you.


Media conditioning/death by a thousand cuts. 

99% of movies portray Christianity in a negative light. Decades of Hollywood Christian bashing. 

It’s on purpose.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm a Bible thumpin Jesus freak! No church because everyone I have ever been involved in was full of... fakers. My wife and I read our Bibles and pray together. And most importantly I believe Jesus died on that cross for us. Was resurrected. And one day will return. (That's really all it takes to be a Christian!)

After saying all that I would also say that I am a normal human being besides being a Christian. I still smoke pot and say the occasional cuss word. I watch rated R movies and I love Rock and Roll and Hip hop. Just a regular dude who happens to be a believer.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Media conditioning/death by a thousand cuts.
> 
> 99% of movies portray Christianity in a negative light. Decades of Hollywood Christian bashing.
> 
> It’s on purpose.


Also, we're considered least likely to have any blow-back effect over negative press.
Criticizing - or persecuting of certain Faiths will get you labeled, maybe cancelled or even shut down.
Any perceived sleight of some other Faiths will get you killed - especially if you have a corporate headquarters.
So safety points towards running stories about the "Turn the Other Cheek" crowd. They'll turn the other cheek.
Or, stories run on terrorists and militias need to have the element of radicalism or dangerous extremism.

The media will never report from the center of any story - that's boring, and boring costs ratings.
So "Journalists" find the most extreme & vocal person in a crowd of thousands - that's what they're hired to do.

Hollywood as an industry is mostly agnostic and will sway whichever direction attracts advertising dollars.
Producers, agencies & actors may bring their agendas, but their "causes" don't even last as long as their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 7, 2020)

If God didn't want me to smoke it, he wouldn't of made it.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If God didn't want me to smoke it, he wouldn't of made it.


Or the receptors to enjoy it!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 7, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Or the receptors to enjoy it!


Exactly, lol.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry for the ramblings - My Wife & I decided to switch up strains a bit and went to the dispo for an 1/8th of Blue Dream.
Seems like it makes me a bit chatty lol


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 7, 2020)

I have no idea why Christians would be against smoking cannabis, other than as a general result of American Puritanism. Rastafari have nominal Christian beliefs, though I wouldn't call them Christians. Islam doesn't seem to have a problem with it if Afghanistan, Lebanon, Morocco, and Turkey are any indication. And of course, the legendary Buddhist Temple Balls of the Himalayas are further proof that none of the other major world religions feel anything but reverence for the world's oldest cultivated crop. Noah obviously had a mother plant and a male clone on the Ark otherwise we would have lost this amazing plant to the Waterworld.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I have no idea why Christians would be against smoking cannabis, other than as a general result of American Puritanism. Rastafari have nominal Christian beliefs, though I wouldn't call them Christians. Islam doesn't seem to have a problem with it if Afghanistan, Lebanon, Morocco, and Turkey are any indication. And of course, the legendary Buddhist Temple Balls of the Himalayas are further proof that none of the other major world religions feel anything but reverence for the world's oldest cultivated crop. Noah obviously had a mother plant and a male clone on the Ark otherwise we would have lost this amazing plant to the Waterworld.


Agreed!  
I've always thought it was a neo-puritanism in the early 20th century. We had cannabis as well as opiates, stimulants, alcohol and other substances in most medicine chests until prohibition. Other cultures have made it legal or illegal throughout time, but it perseveres - that says something. 

Always an amazing experience smoking in other cultures - Hindi, Central American, various locales in the US. 
We all have small variations on the actual act of smoking, but the spirit of friendship runs throughout. 
Coolest part of the toking culture IMO.

Hadn't thought of the Noah aspect - I'd assume it was a much different plant then, but still medicinal / recreatiional.


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 8, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Agreed!
> I've always thought it was a neo-puritanism in the early 20th century. We had cannabis as well as opiates, stimulants, alcohol and other substances in most medicine chests until prohibition. Other cultures have made it legal or illegal throughout time, but it perseveres - that says something.
> 
> Always an amazing experience smoking in other cultures - Hindi, Central American, various locales in the US.
> ...


I think it had alot to do with money. Same as always. Cannabis is a healing compound.

The healers and sages from way back kept secrets, as they were their trade. If everyone knew the compounds they used they would no longer have value to their group as a healer.

Many believe that the Holy Annointing Oil from the Bible contains cannabis. There is much dispute between the wording. 

A well hidden secret of the healers and sages... that eventually was carried on through onto the pharmaceutical industry.

The secret is out now though, only took a few thousand years.

"All the seed bearing plants and herbs to use...", after all.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 14, 2020)

if god made the earth and everything on it. then he gave me the opportunity of chilling out when i get annoyed instead of freaking out. now y.all have a nice day.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 16, 2020)

I woke this morning with a prayer on my mind and a song in my heart! I thought to myself, "This is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it!" Time for a wake and bake.


----------

